# Fan-Tastic Vent Installation



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

I am considering adding one of the *Fan-Tastic Vent* fans in the roof vent mid-ship where the kitchen is (295RE) to vent out some of the cooking odours and ease the A/C load a bit.

My question is in regards to wiring it in. Do you have to tap it into the ceiling light wiring? Would the circuit be able to handle the extra load? How would you get over to the wiring harness from the roof vent?

How big of a mess am I getting myself into here and are they really worth the $$ and effort? Any advice much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

If you tap it into a ceiling light, that light would HAVE to be on any time you want to use the fan. I tapped mine into the 12V supply to the A/C which was as close as a light. Just make sure you're getting the 12V DC wire at the A/C and not 110V AC.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, definitely worth it! Too much of a mess, wrong guy to answer that......NEVER!!!

Honestly, if you tap at a light fixture, you should be fine, just tap it ahead of the switch that's actually on the fixture. If that fixture is actually switched by a wall switch, then wall switch would have to be on for fan to work, but you'd still be able to walk up and shut off individual light fixtures.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Mine is wired in like Laydback said. It isn't a real big deal to have that switch on and turn off our 3 lights manually as we never seem to have all 3 on at the same time anyways.



LaydBack said:


> Yes, definitely worth it! Too much of a mess, wrong guy to answer that......NEVER!!!
> 
> Honestly, if you tap at a light fixture, you should be fine, just tap it ahead of the switch that's actually on the fixture. If that to, fixture is actually switched by a wall switch, then wall switch would have to be on for fan to work, but you'd still be able to walk up and shut off individual light fixtures.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

I will watch this post closely. I also wish to know the easiest way to access a live 12 volt line in the middle vent.--not through the lites. We had a factory installed fantastic fan in our 04 Cherokee Lite . We used it all the time, and also found out they garentee their product, and stand behind it. It is well worth the investment and we miss having one in the outback! Come on Keystone ! Make it standard equipment! M.V.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When we bought our 21RS we had a fantastic fan installed in the vent opening in the kitchen area. The dealer asked if it was alright to connect to one of the ceiling lights. Not being familiar with the lights and switches in the trailer yet I said sure. The problem is that they connected the fan to one of the lights that is connected to the main light switch at the door.

When it's warm at night, we like to set the thermostat on the fantastic fan and let it run automatically all night in place of using the noisy AC. To do that we would have to turn off all the ceiling lights manually which was a real pain. I ended up fishing a new pair of wires through the ceiling and tapping off of the one ceiling light in our bunk area that is not on the master switch. I had to remove one of the ceiling speakers to do it and fish the wires from several locations. Now we can turn off all the ceiling lights with the master switch and the fantastic fan runs automatically.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> When we bought our 21RS we had a fantastic fan installed in the vent opening in the kitchen area. The dealer asked if it was alright to connect to one of the ceiling lights. Not being familiar with the lights and switches in the trailer yet I said sure. The problem is that they connected the fan to one of the lights that is connected to the main light switch at the door.
> 
> When it's warm at night, we like to set the thermostat on the fantastic fan and let it run automatically all night in place of using the noisy AC. To do that we would have to turn off all the ceiling lights manually which was a real pain. I ended up fishing a new pair of wires through the ceiling and tapping off of the one ceiling light in our bunk area that is not on the master switch. I had to remove one of the ceiling speakers to do it and fish the wires from several locations. Now we can turn off all the ceiling lights with the master switch and the fantastic fan runs automatically.


Has anyone thought of fishing a line through from the fan in the bathroom? Can the fuse handle both fans? I guess the fan switch would have to be on in the bathroom. M.V.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Thought i had read before about finding a live source for a fan. Check out on page nine of this "mod" section. Apparently there is a live 12 volt line to the lite over the small front bunk(those of us with 210Rs or similar rigs). Although this person installed a Vortex Fan , running power to it is the same. I may go this route, as although a Fantastic Fan may be better quality, the ease of this conversion(leaving the existing vent)may win me over, as well as the price(under $100.oo) Has anyone had problems with Vortex Fans? How noisy are they? M.V.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

MJV said:


> Thought i had read before about finding a live source for a fan. Check out on page nine of this "mod" section. Apparently there is a live 12 volt line to the lite over the small front bunk(those of us with 210Rs or similar rigs). Although this person installed a Vortex Fan , running power to it is the same. I may go this route, as although a Fantastic Fan may be better quality, the ease of this conversion(leaving the existing vent)may win me over, as well as the price(under $100.oo) Has anyone had problems with Vortex Fans? How noisy are they? M.V.


That is the same location I was talking about. See the image on my post.


----------



## retread (Apr 9, 2012)

MJV said:


> Thought i had read before about finding a live source for a fan. Check out on page nine of this "mod" section. Apparently there is a live 12 volt line to the lite over the small front bunk(those of us with 210Rs or similar rigs). Although this person installed a Vortex Fan , running power to it is the same. I may go this route, as although a Fantastic Fan may be better quality, the ease of this conversion(leaving the existing vent)may win me over, as well as the price(under $100.oo) Has anyone had problems with Vortex Fans? How noisy are they? M.V.


Just put a vortex one in the bathroom of our 270rb. It took longer that it should have, my errors.. An interesting find, the rafters have holes in then that one might be able to fish something through... We had a fantastic fan in our previous camper, the vortex is noisier, the fantastic is also noisy flat out, but for the $$$ and ease of not having to remove the vent, so worth it... The unit is now in for repairs, CW has remote control fantastic fan for about $240 or so (yes it is cheaper at other sites) and they quoted an flat fee for the install, I have have one put in...

Back to the vortex, my install guidelines
1) move the vent adapter for the ventline setting
2) remove the white cap on the fan spindle and remove the blade.
3) remove old fan, save screws....
4) cut fan from wires, they used crimp connectors in my setup.
5) Install new fan, the supply wires will get snugged between the fan housing and the supports framing, leave about 6 in free.
6) connect fan to supply wiring, match wire colors, push wire to edge of fan, out of sight.
7) install blade, see if it turns the correct way...
8) install trim and vent screen, enjoy....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I installed a external fan in our old 28RSS and I fished around for a few wires in the ceiling to find a hot one. The amperage draw on the fans is so low i didn't worry about it. I used a voltage meter and a sewing needle to poke into a few lines and test things out before I tapped into it. Followed the same routine in our Raptor.


----------

